# What USB Ethernet Adapter Would You Recommend?



## tdurden (Feb 24, 2005)

Subject line says it all. I'm about to Zipper my first TiVo. I see the guide suggests a NETGEAR FA120. Is this generally what everyone uses, or are there others out there that are just as good or better?

TIA,

Tyler


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The Netgear FA120 is one that has a 100% chance of working. Some other model(s) (which I cannot recall at the moment) have a change of chipset partway through their manufacture, thus a roulette game as to whether you get the one that works with the drivers packed with Zipper or not. The working ones may be able to be IDed by a suffix in the model number IIRC.

With my FA120 and the updated drivers via Zipper I can xfr a 60 minute show using MRV between two HDVR2s in about 10-11 minutes.

I'm not saying the FA120 is the _only_ one that will work, but it is certainly a _safe bet_. I too did the "hunt for an adapter cheaper than the FA120" thang but after shipping the FA120 was only going to be a few dollars more (each), so I went with them. I was rewarded by a no-hassle, worked-great-the-first-time experience.

FYI: NewEgg has the FA120 for $24.50 thru 2/20 with free shipping. This is cheaper than the eBay sellers are asking in their Buy-It-Now! listings.

*Note:* If you read the 'user reviews' at NewEgg you will see this one: _"Don't buy it for Tivo with Direct TV"_ - ignore that, it works fine. Whoever bought it did not realize that the DirecTivo has to be modified to get networking to work.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is another related thread. And I agree that the FA120 works great out of the box (I have 5).


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Good post *SteelersFan*, the recent posts have some good bargains on compatible adapters.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

justdeals.com usually is pretty good for FA120s.

I paid about $24 shipped,plus they sometimes have refurbs for $12.95


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I concur on the FA120, I have 4.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are the top 5 choices in order of preference:

1. Netgear FA120
2. Netgear FA120
3. Netgear FA120
4. Netgear FA120
5. Netgear FA120

I've bought at least 15 so far, both retail and refurbs. The refurbs are a steal and I've never had a problem with any of them.

Here are my top 5 least desirable choices, again, in order of deference:

1. Linksys USB200M
2. Linksys USB200M
3. Linksys USB200M
4. Linksys USB200M
5. Linksys USB200M

They're entirely too flimsy and don't like homebrew ethernet cables. The connector is a Mickey Mouse design and breaks far too easily. OTOH, if you can set it up with a good solid connector and can place it where it will NEVER be disturbed (even by a gentle breeze), then it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Here are the top 5 choices in order of preference:
> 
> 1. Netgear FA120
> 2. Netgear FA120
> ...


You forgot to mention the FA120. I would recommend the FA120 over all the ones in that list.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Then there is the D-link DUB-E100. Exact same operation.

Hawking UF200 and the Xterasys "clone"

Startech has one.


----------

